# 50,000 pics now on wood ID site



## phinds (Jul 23, 2018)

OK, I think we can officially declare me totally nuts or at best a monomaniac with OCD. I've now gotten to 50,000 unique pics of woods on the wood ID site. About half these are ones I took and the rest lifted off of the Internet. This doesn't even count the 1000+ complex images and graphics I did for the glossary and the 4,000 pics I took for the anatomy pages or any of the ones done for the various articles on the site.



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2018)

I think The Declaration was certified quite awhile ago Paul!!! 

Kidding aside- Congrats and thanks- Your site is fabulous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2018)

Sweet!!!! How do I find the wood ID site??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Sweet!!!! How do I find the wood ID site??


Under his name -the links

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2018)

Ah... I see it now.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2018)

Congrats! What a fabulous resource for the woodworking community! Thank you! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 26, 2018)

Way to go Paul!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2018)

Congrats on confirming your insanity!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

